# I need a mount!



## mikemcp (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,

So I am trying to mount a snoway on my wrangler but the dealer does not have a mount for my 88 wrangler..Is there any that are similar that can be easily fabricated such as a western or any of those. On craigslist, the mounts for westerns are everywhere for jeeps, and reasonably priced as well. Let me know what you think, or if you have any mounts or know where i could find one?

Mike


----------

